
An Update on the GitLab Situation - mlaccetti
https://medium.com/@mlaccetti/an-update-on-the-gitlab-situation-c30452d6474f
======
DrScump
"We aren’t actually losing features due to things changing tiers as much as we
are losing features because we ourselves have forcibly downgraded our
license."

Then common decency should have you correct your article of April 3rd
accordingly (as of 0200 GMT Saturday, it hasn't happened).

~~~
mlaccetti
Hence the followup - I will link to it in the original article.

